# 13A sponsor letter?



## Fordtech (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a 13A sponsor letter example. We have started the process and any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Here is the example I followed. You will need to update the Commissioner's name. After printing it I took it to BI and let them pencil change whatever they wanted and I rewrote it. I pretty much expected that... they always want to change it....



August 16th, 2015
The Honorable Commissioner Siegfred B. Mison
Bureau of Immigration 
Magallanes Drive, Intramuros, Manila


Dear Commissioner:

May I respectfully request a non-quota immigrant visa under Section 13, paragraph A of the Philippine Immigration Act as amended, in favor of my foreign spouse, _______________________, an American national. I am _______________________ a Philippine citizen. We were married in _______________________ on _______________________.
I am enclosing here copies of the following documents to prove my above-cited information:

1. My NSO-issued Birth Certificate 
2. Our NSO-issued Marriage Contract 
3. Photocopy of the pertinent pages of his passport

Sincerely,

_______________________ ______________________
Petitioner/Filipino Spouse Applicant/American National


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I need a new mouse I think I posted twice.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Spousal Petiton Letter*

I'm not sure what this letter is called but when I did this stateside through the Philippine Consulate in Chicago it was called a Petition Letter sample only, http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/petition.pdf I think they've changed the name and made it far more complicated and more redundant than it needs to be, this letter is basically from your wife to the PBI with both of your information, I'd contact the Official PBI website on Facebook (it works I've used it twice) by either sending them a message or calling the number to the PBI, have the wife standing by to translate, because they do speak English but at times they have to find another person to take the phone call, It's best to have the wife ask this question. 

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration It appears that the format for this letter can be obtained at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration they usually have helpers standing by.

Here's a link on this subject it was brought up before with many samples https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/1274490-13a-affidavit-cohabitation.html

But like I mentioned you may be able to get this from the PBI website also here's a link to the PBI Satellite Offices on other islands Directory of Transactions


----------

